# Configuration WIFI Ipad / Freebox



## dim49 (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai beaucoup de galère à configurer mon Ipad qui date de presque deux ans...:mouais:
Je possède une freebox et à chaque fois que je veux me connecter avec la tablette cette dernière me demande à chaque fois IDENTIFIANT et MOT DE PASSE!
Quelle est le Pb?
J'ai regarder ma config Wifi mais je n'ai rien vu de particulier.
Elle est bien configurer en routeur et quand je rentre mon identifiant et mot de passe cela fonctionne tant qu'elle ne passe pas en veille.
J'ai bien une solution, enlever la veille 

Merci pour votre aide

Dimitri


----------



## Oizo (1 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Ton iPad se connecte sur le réseau FreeWifi, le réseau public de Free, d'où la demande d'identifiant et mdp. Il faut choisir dans la liste de réseaux celui de ta Box qui est Free_XXXX puis rentrer la clé. Si malgré ça l'iPad persiste à se connecter en FreeWifi, aller dans les réglages Wifi, sélectionner FreeWifi et "Oublier ce réseau".


----------

